# Honda em7000is: trickle charge installed battery?



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

*Honda EM7000is: trickle charge installed battery?*

Howdy. 

The owner's manual for my Honda em7000is indicates that periodic charging of the battery requires that the battery be removed. My trickle charger came with a connector that can be installed on the battery and then plugged into the charger. 

Is there any reason that the battery cannot be charged while it is installed in the generator?

Thanks for any input that you might offer.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I own an EU6500 and a EU7000. I use one of these on each of them.
Battery Tender Plus | Wise Sales. I don't see a problem at all. I never remove the battery on either of them.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I suspected as much but wanted to hear what others might have to say.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

I too use a Battery Minder that charges & maintains and I keep mine installed 24/7 since bought.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

grouchy-hermit said:


> Ok, thanks. I suspected as much but wanted to hear what others might have to say.


Be sure to use a SMART type charger/maintainer. Left on 24/7 they will not overcharge the battery and will de-sulphate etc. Probably best to unplug when running the generator though…


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> Probably best to unplug when running the generator though…


In my experience with Schumacher and OptiMate maintainers, they can be left connected at all times. If the engine is charging the battery, they sense that the voltage is high and do nothing.


----------

